# Lego Movie - Home Video release on June 17th 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

“Smart, clever and wildly imaginative!”

— Scott Mantz, Access Hollywood



“The funniest, cleverest, most exhaustingly exhilarating animated feature in ages.”

— Richard Corliss, TIME



“A full-throttle, giddily inventive, all-ages joyride.”

— Michael Rechtshaffen, The Hollywood Reporter





EVERYTHING IS AWESOME WHEN THE LEGO UNIVERSE ASSEMBLES!

The LEGO® Movie

ARRIVES ONTO BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, DVD 2-DISC SPECIAL EDITION, and DIGITAL HDÔ

ON JUNE 17 FROM

WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT



Also available is the EVERYTHING IS AWESOME EDITION with exclusive LEGO minifigure, bonus 3D movie, and more!



Burbank, CA, April 17, 2014 – Everything will be awesome when “The LEGO® Movie” arrives onto Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD 2-disc Special Edition, and Digital HD on June 17 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment and Village Roadshow Pictures. Directed by Phil Lord & Christopher Miller (“Cloudy with a Chance of Meatballs,” “21 Jump Street”), “The LEGO Movie” is the hilarious story of a nobody who saves everybody.



“The LEGO Movie” stars Chris Pratt as the voice of Emmet, an ordinary LEGO minifigure, mistakenly thought to be the extraordinary MasterBuilder, and Will Ferrell as the voice of President Business, aka Lord Business, an uptight CEO who has a hard time balancing world domination with micro-managing his own life. Voicing the members of Emmet’s rebel crew on this heroic mission are Morgan Freeman (“Oblivion”) as the ancient mystic Vitruvius; Elizabeth Banks (“The Hunger Games”) as tough-as-nails Wyldstyle, who mistakes Emmet for the savior of the world and guides him on his quest; Will Arnett (“The Millers”) as the mysterious BatmanÔ, a LEGO minifigure with whom Wyldstyle shares a history; Nick Offerman (“Parks and Recreation”) as the craggy, swaggering pirate Metal Beard, obsessed with revenge on Lord Business; Alison Brie (“Community”) as the sweet and loveable Unikitty and Charlie Day (“It’s Always Sunny in Philadelphia”) as Benny, the 1980-something Spaceman.



From a story by Dan Hageman, Kevin Hageman, Phil Lord and Christopher Miller, “The LEGO Movie” was produced by Dan Lin (“Justice League,” “Gangster Squad,”) and Roy Lee (“The Grudge”), with Jill Wilfert, Matthew Ashton, Kathleen Fleming, Allison Abbate, Zareh Nalbandian, Jon Burton, Benjamin Melniker, Michael E. Uslan, Seanne Winslow, Matt Skiena and Bruce Berman serving as executive producers, and John Powers Middleton as co-producer. 



“The LEGO Movie” will be available on Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and includes the film in high definition on Blu-ray Disc, a DVD, and a digital version of the film in Digital HD with UltraViolet*.



“The LEGO Movie” “Everything is Awesome Edition” Blu-ray Combo Pack is available for $59.98 and includes an exclusive LEGO Vitruvius minifigure, a bonus 3D movie, collectible 3D Emmet photo, exclusive bonus content, a DVD, and a digital version of the movie on Digital HD with UltraViolet*.



Fans can also own “The LEGO Movie” in Digital HD same day via purchase from digital retailers.



SYNOPSIS



The original 3D computer-animated story follows Emmet, an ordinary, rules-following, perfectly average LEGO minifigure who is mistakenly identified as The Special, the most extraordinary person and the key to saving the world. He is drafted into a fellowship of strangers on an epic quest to stop an evil tyrant, a journey for which Emmet is hopelessly and hilariously underprepared. 


BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The LEGO Movie” Blu-ray Combo Pack and DVD 2-Disc Special Edition contain the following special features:

· Feature commentary

· Batman: A True Artist

· Michelangelo and Lincoln: History Cops

· Enter the Ninjago

· Bringing LEGO® to Life

· “Everything is Awesome” Sing-Along

· See it! Build it!

· Stories from the Story Team

· Fan-Made Films: Top Secret Submissions

· Outtakes

· Additional Promotional Content

· Alleyway Test

· Deleted Scenes



“The LEGO Movie” Everything is Awesome Edition Blu-ray Combo Pack contains the following special features:



· Feature commentary

· Batman: A True Artist

· Michelangelo and Lincoln: History Cops

· Enter the Ninjago

· Bringing LEGO® to Life

· “Everything is Awesome” Sing-Along

· See it! Build it!

· Stories from the Story Team

· Fan-Made Films: Top Secret Submissions

· Outtakes

· Additional Promotional Content

· Alleyway Test

· Deleted Scenes

· PLUS Dream Job: Meet The LEGO® Builders





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“The LEGO Movie” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting May 20, “The LEGO Movie” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.



BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Everything is Awesome Edition Blu-ray Combo Pack $59.98

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2-disc Amaray (WS) $28.98







Street Date: June 17, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French, Brazilian Portuguese

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French, Brazilian Portuguese

Running Time: 101 minutes

Rating: PG for mild action and rude humor

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]



*​*


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the write up! We didn't get to see this when it was in theaters, but my son loves his Lego's. So chances are I'll buy it sight unseen, knowing he'll definitely love it.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

We will get this movie. We saw this movie when it came out in the theater. The movie is great. Good story and good animation. Worth having in one's collection.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yup, it was made of pure awesome ... I can't wait to give it a spin in my player. both the wife and I adored it.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

here's two promo videos to whet the appetite for the next two weeks


----------



## d12d (Dec 21, 2011)

Watched this movie last weekend and enjoyed it. Not the best kids movie but it holds it own and is something that you should definitely check out.


----------



## snowmanick (Oct 16, 2007)

Does anyone know why this isn't available as a pre-order at Amazon? It just says "unavailable" for everything except the digital copy/Instant Video versions.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

right now Amazon is in negotiations with Warner for their contract. it affects all WB titles right now.


----------

